# Moving to Sharm el Sheikh?



## sasplund (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi!
I´m 20 years old and I live in Sweden right now.
Just got back from a trip to Sharm and fell in love with the place.
For a long time i´ve been thinking about moving so now I reaaaaaaally want to go to Sharm.
But how do I do this?
What jobs should I look for?
Visa?
Apartment?
I have to know everything!
I really hope that someone could help me, thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please read the stickies at the top of the page, all your answers are there.


Maiden


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Please bear in mind that living in a country is totally different to 2 weeks' holiday.
The reality of living in Egypt is definitely not like one long holiday.!!!


----------

